# GameCraft



## Jek (Oct 24, 2009)

I love making RPGs. Thats why I made this website. I obsessed over making RPGs with a program named RPG Maker. THere are several versions. RPG Maker 95, RPG Maker 2000, RPG Maker 2003, RPG Maker XP and RPG Maker VX. All amazing programs. Well, I got so bored, I made a website to help others with Making their RPGs. These are all FF5 style RPGs. Well, people are able to mix the make up abit and make it zelda style. Anyways, heres my website.
http://GameCraft.ucoz.org


----------

